# Small lease - South-Central GA



## Donkeytoe (Sep 1, 2005)

It appears that i am going to have a couple of openings on our lease this year.  Here are the facts:

Currently have 3 members - looking to add 1 or two more.  If one more it will be 700 each if two more it will be 600 each.  all excess money goes into club (feed/mineral, etc)

Located in Dodge County between Eastman and McRae

Total area (one tract) 391 acres - lots of edge and thick!

Mostly 20+ year old pines - thinned 4 years ago - some 10 year old pines as well - lots of finger bottoms throughout property

Primitive camp site for campers (inexpensive hotel nearby)

Lots of surrounding land (all QDM)

8 point or better on bucks - lots of turkey as well

Low pressure & we want to keep the pressure low.

I let 17 bucks walk last year (one nice but couldn't get shot with bow).

If you are interested please contact me via email and I can provide further details/maps/etc.  Property is 5.5 hours from Tampa, FL

We hunt openly at this property - no "this is mine" attitude.

All current members in their early 30's and an evening of drinking at camp around the fire is not uncommon.  that said we take our hunting very seriously so if you plan to ride around all day on a 4wheeler to hunt don't bother.

We are pretty laid back so if you're just looking to hunt and relax without drama and have a chance at some nice bucks this may suit you.  If your a pain in the elmo - don't bother!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 1, 2005)

this is a great lease guys i had the lease before i turned it over to donkeytoe, here are 3 bucks that came from it the season i had it


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 8, 2005)

Judging by your post, you guy's seem to me my type all the way.  Nice add for your hunting lease.

I'm already in a club that sounds a lot like your's, but it's a little bigger.

If I was looking for land, I'd contact you for sure.  Just wanted to compliment you on your post.

Sounds like a good deal.

Tommy


----------



## zksailfish (Sep 10, 2005)

*Just emailed you*

Just sent you an email.Give me a call to dicuss your lease.

Thanks


----------



## zksailfish (Sep 12, 2005)

*Still Opening*

I just wanted to see if you still have any openings. If so please give me a call on my cell phone at 561 301 7611.

Thanks

Zak Kauss


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 13, 2005)

sailfish,

I got your message and will call you either later today or tomorrow.  There is still a spot available.  I just flew in from Vegas on the red-eye and I have red-eye so don't know how long i'll make it before I crash.


----------



## roadkill (Sep 18, 2005)

Sent PM.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 21, 2005)

spot has been filled - thanks for the inquiries

Let the fun begin


----------



## Reelcool (Jan 19, 2006)

*Hey*

I want to know if you need members 2006-2007 ?


----------

